# Lost one of my kids



## jsa750k

Today is the birthday of my twins,33 yrs. old ! Boy and a girl. I lost the boy 8 yrs. ago to suicide. Holidays are still a bit less joyous but the birthday really gets me. I remember exactly the day they were born and all that was happening. I dont know if my daughter feels this way on this day but, sure wish I could see him now as a grown man and tell him how proud I am of him,just as I do her.
I dont know what the point of this is,except I just wanted to say it.


----------



## that_girl

Much love to you. Losing a child is probably the worst thing a person can go through...especially suicide.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

So sorry for your loss. 
I can not think of anything more devestating than experiencing a child's death, it just is not supposed to go this way in life. I bet your daughter thinks of him often.

I watched a movie called "Courageous" the other day with my sons.... and this one father lost his daughter to a drunk driver, she was about 10 yrs old, he was always too busy to go to her recitals , or dances she was in, Mom used to get angry with him....he felt horrible after she died, it has this scene where he was out in the grass....dancing, imagining dancing with his daughter, the dance they didn't get to have in life - he did it for her, for himself. I started balling , I just can't imagine how hard it would be ....all the unlived years we wanted to see them experience & enjoy. 

I am good friends with a family who lost one of their sons to a drunk driver, about the same age as your son would have been, the pain has eased some over these years , but still they long to be reunited with him, they hold strong in their faith-believing they will see him again someday.

(((( Hugs to you ))))


----------



## daisygirl 41

So sorry for your loss. 
My dadhad an identical twin brother who passed away at 36 years of age. He was a lovely gentle man. I was only 10 when he passed but I still remember him fondly.
My dad never got over the loss of his twin and when my dad passed away 2 years ago it was a comfort to know that they were reunited. My grandma never got over the loss of her son. A part of her died on that day too. Such a terrible thing to see your child go before you.
I hope you find comfort in your memories and I'm sure your daugter thinks of him often. You will see him again one day. 
Take care xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spudster

No parent should have to outlive his child.

Man that is so sad. Lovin' vibes to you and your family<<<<<<<


----------



## sisters359

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you today and always.


----------



## readyforbaby76

suicide is aweful. I lost my mom to it when i was 16. I dont think I'll ever really get it. 
Im sorry for your loss....


----------



## MoonHare

I'm so sorry! How awful for you. My best friend committed suicide just before she turned 30, leaving a 22 month old behind. I remember her Dad said that the depression was like a cancer that she fought against, but finally succumbed.

That was the saddest funeral I've ever been to. Her mom passed away from breast cancer a year ago, and I fondly think of them having a reunion on the other side. Makes it seem a little less sad.


----------



## hurtnohio

I can't even think of any words to say. Except I'm profoundly sorry for your pain.


----------



## DanF

Oh, JSA, I am so sorry. I also lost my beautiful daughter a couple of years ago. She was severely handicapped and her tired little body just couldn't go any further.
I think of her every day and I try to remember the good times, there were lots of them. My daughter was not expected to live past the age of 12. With lots of love and dedication, she brought joy to our hearts for nearly 25 years. 
Never second guess yourself and never wonder what you did wrong. It is not your fault.
I think that God somehow puts at risk kids with parents that can handle it. I am pretty sure that's what He did in our case anyway.
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## Cherry

jsa750k said:


> Today is the birthday of my twins,33 yrs. old ! Boy and a girl. I lost the boy 8 yrs. ago to suicide. Holidays are still a bit less joyous but the birthday really gets me. I remember exactly the day they were born and all that was happening. I dont know if my daughter feels this way on this day but, sure wish I could see him now as a grown man and tell him how proud I am of him,just as I do her.
> I dont know what the point of this is,except I just wanted to say it.


{{{HUGS}}} I have 3 year old twins, boy and girl. And I also have a soon to be 18 year old girl. I can't even begin to imagine the loss you must feel. Just wanted to extend my sympathy


----------



## abandonedcompletely

jsa750k said:


> Today is the birthday of my twins,33 yrs. old ! Boy and a girl. I lost the boy 8 yrs. ago to suicide. Holidays are still a bit less joyous but the birthday really gets me. I remember exactly the day they were born and all that was happening. I dont know if my daughter feels this way on this day but, sure wish I could see him now as a grown man and tell him how proud I am of him,just as I do her.
> I dont know what the point of this is,except I just wanted to say it.


My heart goes out to you... Losing a child has to be the hardest thing to go through.

I pray you are doing alright... *hugs*


----------



## Jellybeans

Sorry for your loss. Treasure the memories and remember the happy things.


----------



## MyTwoCents

My heart goes out to you! I can't even imagine what that would be like. If there were some magic words to say surely someone would have said them by now... but I did want you to know that someone is thinking about you today and cares very much...


----------



## jameskimp

So sorry to hear that. I can't even imagine your pain


----------



## completely_lost

My heart goes out to you, a parent should never have to out live their child.


----------



## Ulysses

Cannot imagine your pain, much love to you and your family.


----------



## Almostrecovered

Even with different sexes twin bonds are usually stronger than than most sibling relationships 

I am sure your daughter also thinks of him at this time

So sorry for you and your family


----------



## apoc

I'm sorry for your loss friend. When I was 8 years old my dad committed suicide and I feel the sting, both in spring when it happened, in winter on his birthday, and in autumn when my mom divorced him since he almost took the rest of us with his rifle after serving in the Marines. Best of luck moving on. Time doesn't heal all wounds but all wounds can heal in time.


----------



## WorkOnIt

I lost my daughter 12 years ago age 6 months in my arms at a children's hospital.

The day is as clear in my mind as ever.

Sadness, yet we cope, and we become strong like lions.
One never forgets and there is nothing that compares.


----------



## Wing Man

Many thoughts and prayers go out to you JSA.


----------



## chicka

My heart goes out to you, and the other commenters who lost loved ones. I lost a best friend to an accident some years ago and that put me into depression for a couple of years. Its very difficult to lose someone and just unthinkable to lose one's own child like you did. Hugs


----------



## shenox

yep. It's really a great pain to lose a child. By the way it's almost gone. So don't think too much about it. Hope you are doing fine.


----------



## Honeystly

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm a mom and I can't even imagine how insanely painful this must be for you. I don't know what the right thing to say in this situation is.... whether your child is a baby or an adult-it's your baby. Stay strong mama. Hugs.


----------

